# (ruoka) on poikaa



## akana

These examples from a children's book:

"Paistettu makkara se vasta on poikaa."
"Puuro se on poikaa!"

What does _poikaa_ mean in these instances? Nourishing?

Kiitos!


----------



## Hakro

_On poikaa_ here means something like "I really like it" or "It really does good".


----------



## pearho

The things you learn in this forum!


----------



## Finland

Hello!

I agree with Hakro, it can also mean that something *does* you good, because the saying also applies to other things than food, such as "Sauna se vasta on poikaa". I think the expression has the idea behind it that something is wholesome, fortifying etc. Sometimes you also hear/read "tekee poikaa" instead of "on poikaa".

HTH
S


----------

